# Weight Loss in Older Golden



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

Duke - almost 13 years old has lost weight over the last 18 months. At his heaviest he was 107 about 2 years ago. With exercise and calorie control/high fiber diet he came down to 95. In May he got very sick, at that time he weighed in at 89 pounds. All his x-rays, blood work and ultrasounds all came back normal, very good for a dog this old. 

Last week I had him in for a weight check, to me he has gotten thinner. He weighed in at 82 pounds. The vet said to change his food to a senior diet and take him off the calorie control. I don't want him to lose any more.... After reading the bag of Iams Sr. Diet, I don't think this is the best thing for him either. Any suggestions/insight?

Thanks.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I use Precise Senior Dog Food.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I know i am going to scare you, that was the first sign, i saw in my spencer, he ended up having cancer, of the intestines.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My older guy is also slowly losing weight. He has gone from 64 lbs to 59.8 in the last 4 or 5 months.

He is taking Cholodin to improve his ability to process his food and I have also started giving him additional food. My vet is not real concerned, but she also does not want to lose any more.

I've noticed many older people, dogs and cats tend to lose weight and mass. I know Copper has lost muscle mass in his hips so maybe that is where the weight loss is from.

He has to stay on a very strict diet since he is prone to pancreatitis.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I wouldn't go 'too lean' on the food, after all they do need to keep up the muscle tone. Feed less of a quality food instead. Bender is on a bit less than when she was young, but she's still getting the same as the rest of the dogs (raw) and doing well.

I heard on one radio program that the diet kibble is a bit of a joke because it's usually higher in carbs so the dog doesn't loose wieght in a good way (just like us, if we doubled the bread and cut back on the meat......).

Lana


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

When dogs get old, their ability to utilize nutrients begins to diminish. I would skip the senior diets and opt for a good kibble instead. Adjust the amount you're feeding to maintain the desired weight.


----------



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your responses. Question: should I feed him dog food that is for a 2-5 year old dog and if so, any suggestions? 

The one plus of him losing weight is that he gets around much better, up and down the stairs very easily.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Duke's Mommy said:


> The one plus of him losing weight is that he gets around much better, up and down the stairs very easily.


I have to feed science diet W/D to avoid pancreatitis so I can't advise on the food, but HOORAY! for Duke getting around so well.:


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I like Acana's grain free, I'm sure everyone will have a favorite of course. 

Lana


----------

